# Bread Machine vs. KitchenAid for bread making



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I used to own a bread machine (I had one for about 8 years that broke and then a used one that I owned for 6 months but used it constantly ... it started leaking grease out of it). I'm considering buying another one mainly for dough making ... I like to bake a lot and I'm starting homeschooling and I'm pg and I find I just don't have the time or energy to make by hand anymore. I have a kitchen-aid but no dough hooks. It would be cheaper to just find dough hooks for my KA ... but not sure if it is easier.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

I have had a bread mixer before but it never made a decent loaf of whole grain bread. I have had the KitchenAid Accolade 350 for 2 years and love it but am slowly killing it with huge dough batches. I have put a Bosch Universal Plus on my birthday wish list! A serious machine for a serious breadmaker!

Anyone have a Bosch Universal? How would you rate it?


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

I use my KA a million times more for breadmaking than I ever did with the bread machine.


----------



## MJ13 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate42* 
I use my KA a million times more for breadmaking than I ever did with the bread machine.

me too!


----------



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

I second (third? fourth?) the stand mixer. It's also a multitasker, whereas a bread machine only makes bread and other dough. It looks like you can get a dough hook for about $10-$15 online if you can't find one at a local store.

The only reason I'd suggest a bread machine is that it will heat your kitchen less (if you use it for baking, not just dough-making). If you bake bread a lot and live in a hot climate, it may be worthwhile.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Get a bread maker! I have a KA stand mixer w/ dough hooks and an Oster 2 lb bread maker. I find the bread maker is much, much, much easier to use. When I was using the KA, I'd have to mix the ingredients, knead it, wait for the first rise...you know. With the b'maker, it's fabulous--I dump in the ingredients and walk away to do something else for 3 hrs.

I prefer it for everything, even pizza dough. Spending 5 minutes putting in the ingredients and then being able to walk away until the timer goes off is just a huge convenience to me. Plus I make bread every couple of days and I love that I don't have to heat up my kitchen. I got my Oster for around $50 and it's totally paid for itself, but I'd love it no matter what for the convenience factor.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

If you are going for complete ease and convenience, then get the bread machine.... Not that the KA is really harder, it just involves a few more steps and you'll need to be involved in the process.

I used to use the bread machine exclusively, then it broke. (For eight years it never popped out a bad loaf of bread.) I looked around and thought about a replacement, but during that time I completely gave up nonstick. So, then instead of continuing to look for bread machines I started looking into KA mixers. After I got one I was able to make more than just bread and I baked my bread in stainless or glass bread pans. I did sometimes miss the convenience of the bread machine, but I was glad to not be using non-stick anymore. Now, however, I don't use the dough hook anymore, but instead use the paddle attachment for the no-knead loaf bread recipe. IMO, it's the best of both worlds. Here is the recipe: http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recip...t-bread-recipe

gl
hth


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Another vote for the KA here! We ended up donating our bread machine because we just never used it, but make all our bread with the Kitchen Aid. DH does most of the bread making (his whole wheat comes out a bit less dense than mine) and it's great bread, the texture is light and fluffy and perfect for sandwiches.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Thank you for all the replies! I think I will try to use my KA for a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allnaturalmom* 
If you are going for complete ease and convenience, then get the bread machine.... Not that the KA is really harder, it just involves a few more steps and you'll need to be involved in the process.

I used to use the bread machine exclusively, then it broke. (For eight years it never popped out a bad loaf of bread.) I looked around and thought about a replacement, but during that time I completely gave up nonstick. So, then instead of continuing to look for bread machines I started looking into KA mixers. After I got one I was able to make more than just bread and I baked my bread in stainless or glass bread pans. I did sometimes miss the convenience of the bread machine, but I was glad to not be using non-stick anymore. Now, however, I don't use the dough hook anymore, but instead use the paddle attachment for the no-knead loaf bread recipe. IMO, it's the best of both worlds. Here is the recipe: http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recip...t-bread-recipe

gl
hth

Wow - thanks for that bread recipe!!! I will be trying it soon.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ParisApril* 
I have had a bread mixer before but it never made a decent loaf of whole grain bread. I have had the KitchenAid Accolade 350 for 2 years and love it but am slowly killing it with huge dough batches. I have put a Bosch Universal Plus on my birthday wish list! A serious machine for a serious breadmaker!

Anyone have a Bosch Universal? How would you rate it?

I got a Bosch about 6 months ago and I have to say I love love love it! I have a friend who got a ka when I got my bosch. She thought it worked great until I was making bread one day and she got to see the bosch in action and now she realize how much the ka sucks









I make all our bread, rolls, french bread and it is a work horse that gets used a ton. I can have bread ready for the first rise in about 5 min. Which is worth every penny! I can't say enough about it! My mom has one that is 30 yrs old and my sister has one that is 6yo so I know they have a great track record. I think If you had one you could never go back to a ka.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I love my KitchenAid!


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a bread machine that makes large loaves and I think it's just great! We no longer buy storebought bread.
However, it's going to die if I continue to use it to knead bagel dough.

I recently bought my first KA mixer - a Pro 600. My first project was to make a quadruple batch of bagels.
Stupid move.

Of COURSE the mixer overheated. I didn't realize why until I finished making them by hand and had a chance to google some info.
14 cups of "flour power" does not equal a quad batch of heavy dough. So now we get along quite fine if I only double it







nothing like putting the new machine to the test!

I doubt I'll use my KA for bread much as I really like the ease of the bread machine.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

I'd say the KitchenAid! They're amazing. I had a bread machine and never once made a single decent loaf with it. The "throw all the ingredients in and it does the rest" was so not true for me. My bread would never rise so all I got out of it were bricks of flour. My first loaf of handmade dough came out perfect, though!


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm happy with my kitchen aid mixer. I like that I can make two loaves of bread, pizza dough, or cinnamon rolls, as well as whipping cream, mixing up icing, cookie dough, and quick breads.

If you're working outside the house or are usually out and about all day, then a bread machine with a timer might outweigh the advantages of the KA or other mixer though.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Now I'm trying to figure out which dough hook would fit my KA ... how do I find out model number? Is there a risk of me wearing out my KA by using it to make bread dough or bagel dough?


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adamsmama* 
Now I'm trying to figure out which dough hook would fit my KA ... how do I find out model number? Is there a risk of me wearing out my KA by using it to make bread dough or bagel dough?

I have read that for a while they used plastic gear boxes and they would get hot and crack and that was the end of the mixer. I think they fixed it now but am not sure. If you have a old one you should be fine.









You may be able to call KA and ask. Look up reviews and you will understand more what I am talking about.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Mine is fairly new ... I got it last November.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

I have not used a KA to make bread, however, I did just "inherit" my moms breadmaker. It's fantastic! I made garlic bread last night, and all I had to do was throw the ingredients in. Once the dough was done and had completed rising I put it in a pan to bake. Fantastic!


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adamsmama* 
Now I'm trying to figure out which dough hook would fit my KA ... how do I find out model number? Is there a risk of me wearing out my KA by using it to make bread dough or bagel dough?

I don't think you could wear it out making bread and bagels as long as you don't try and make giant batches...like me.







I read in the manual never to use the KA for mixing dough at a speed higher than 2 or else you can kill the engine.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie T* 
I got a Bosch about 6 months ago and I have to say I love love love it! I have a friend who got a ka when I got my bosch. She thought it worked great until I was making bread one day and she got to see the bosch in action and now she realize how much the ka sucks










I make all our bread, rolls, french bread and it is a work horse that gets used a ton. I can have bread ready for the first rise in about 5 min. Which is worth every penny! I can't say enough about it! My mom has one that is 30 yrs old and my sister has one that is 6yo so I know they have a great track record. I think If you had one you could never go back to a ka.

Thanks for that. I can't wait until my birthday!


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I prefer my KA to my bread machine. I make no kneed breads (country style). I absolutly LOVE my cookbook "The Bread Baker's Apprentice" as it really is the best guide I've found to making absolutly wonderful bread, and really understanding the process. My baking improved leaps and bounds with the help of that book.

That said, the KA doesn't give the instant gratification of a bread machine. Most of the recipies I like must sit overnight, so you can't decide in the afternoon to have fresh bread with dinner that night. But the quality of the bread is so much better, and there is no hole from the stirring thing.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I vote for the stand mixer, although I make a fair amount of bread with my food processor too and it's much faster at kneading, but doesn't have as large of a capacity as my mixer.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I made the no-knead bread today from KAF .... LOVED IT! So delicious! I'm so excited that this is even possible. I used my food processor for the pizza dough yesterday, which was also delicious.


----------

